# Egg shell grit.



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Can eggs shell be used as grit?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Crushed egg shell might be a possible source of calcium, though I don't know how valuable, but I would say they need something more substantial. Pigeon grit is hard enough to aid the gizzard in grinding down food and also has useful minerals.

John


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Crushed Chicken Egg-shells make up a gud starter's grit as the egg shell has nothing but phospurus and calcium, but then u'll have to give them Vit D to absorb the calcium.. Its better to use an "official" grit especially made for pigeons.. Gives them everything they need... If u do use egg shells, make sure to remove the clear membrane from underneathe...


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Okie thanks.
Is the grit just grit or do you buy special grit just for birds?
Where can I get this?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Sorry I got my answer to the questions above on another Thread.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

I use Kaytee's Hi-Cal Grit for Parrots from PetsMart.. Other stores carry "pigeon grit"...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you crush up egg shells and give to your birds, you need to bake them or microwave them to kill any bacteria, plus that will make them easy to crush.


----------

